# I am SO INSANELY PROUD!



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

:crazy: Look at my pups earsssssssssss!!!!!!!!!! =) =) =) I'm at the proud momma phase right now, but he looks SO cute. Kind of like a very, very cute bat :crazy:

I'm in love :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwww, love it when the ears come up. They are so freakin cute!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Too darn cute! Watch him in a strong breeze. He might take off with those.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very cute, handsome little boy.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Im jealous!!!! What is he? About 12 weeks? He looks alot like my 10 week old pup. I noticed her ears trying to stand a little more yesterday. I cant wait to she looks like yours.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

He's so adorable! It's to make up for when he's biting your ankles.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

What a cute little boy! Gosh, just love those ears.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Love his ears!


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

He's 13 weeks =) =) =) He's darn adorable right now! Got a new toy, and some beeautiful ears! Let's see how long it lasts before he turns into Anubis


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I LOVE bat ears!! <3 You have a gorgeous pup!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Veronica said:


> He's so adorable! It's to make up for when he's biting your ankles.


So true!! Wait until he grows into them ... he will be a very handsome fella. Happy for you.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

Whitedog404 said:


> Too darn cute! Watch him in a strong breeze. He might take off with those.


I knowww :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: 

Just by looking at him, I feel so happy =) Tiny fluffy puffy thingy  (sorry for the cute overdose, but..can't help it:crazy


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We Have Lift off!! ^^


----------

